# 5" CCW Holster



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

I know this has prob been covered but searched w/no success.
Would like some suggestions pleaser
Thanks


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

There are two holsters I will have for every gun I own. A Galco fletch and a Crossbreed Supertuck. I can make my Kimber Desert Warrior disappear with the super tuck and the cool thing is it fits my Pro TLE/RL II as well.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Milt Sparks Summer Special.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Gould & Goodrich Model 810 Inside Pants Holster and a Bianchi 3S Pistol Pocket. i like the Gould a little more but both are great. I believe I got them at http://www.copquest.com/ if I remember right. That site and http://www.copsplus.com/ Are both pretty good places to find things such as that.

*Update* It was copquest I got those at. :smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I too like IWB holsters for good concealment of big guns. Galco offers quite a few. My own preference is for the Royal Guard, which is similar to the Summer Special as recommended by *milquetoast*, but made of horsehide and having interchangeable belt loops for different belt sizes.

Other good ones from Galco are the Summer Comfort, the SkyOps, and the Stow-n-Go, in various price points with various features. www.usgalco.com


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Dont forget the SkyOps. It is a black hole of a holster. Make sure to order the additional belt hook if you wear 1.5" belt.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=2750&GunID=1


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I was offered and bought this holster recently, I have been very pleased with it. The price was trendy but I have wanted a Del Fatti for a long time. Regards, Richard


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

I've got a blackhawk inside the waistband that's pretty nice.


----------



## TalonArms_R (Jun 15, 2007)

The Milt Sparks Versa Max II is probably the top inside the waistband holster for a 1911. 

For an outside, belt holster, I have to say I am very impressed with the 567 and 568 from Safariland. They call it a custom fit, but it should be called universal fit. They make 4 versions and they fit over 100 handguns! I have the 53 version that fits 1911s, STI 2011s, Beretta M9s and Hi Powers. 

We sell it for around $38 and we can't keep them in stock.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

In case you are looking for something special . . . 

http://garritysgunleather.com/Exotics.htm


----------

